# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  دلفی XE4 رسید

## gholami146

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز امروز می خوام براتون نسخه  دلفی XE4 رو برای دانلود بزارم البته هنوز بصورت تریال می باشد (تا رسیدن قفل بازکن شکیبا باشید)
شماره سریال جهت نصب 
MNFK-D26DUM-YWWLNE-M2RN
نشانی دانلود
سایت یونی بایت
سایت گیگا بیس
سایت شیر 4 وب

امید وارم لذت ببرید
و پیش نیاز برای نصب این نسخه (نقل قول)
Minimum System Requirements for XE4 

Windows Platforms 

 The following Windows platforms are supported as development platforms: 
 Microsoft® Windows 8 (32-bit and 64-bit) 
 Microsoft Windows 7 SP1 (32-bit and 64-bit) 
 Microsoft Windows VistaTM SP2 (32-bit and 64-bit) requires administrator rights 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2008 (32-bit and 64-bit) 
 The latest service packs and security updates are recommended for all platforms 
 Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1 or later

RAD Studio is the app development suite for companies who need to create true native apps for PCs, tablets, and smartphones and get them to market fast. Manage one codebase, one team, and one schedule without sacrificing performance. True native apps give you more control, tighter security, and a better user experience.

----------


## m2011kh

سلام و خسته نباشید آقای غلامی.
مدتهاست که منتظر انتشار Xe4 هستیم با این که منابع آموزی نسخه Xe3 هم هنوز محدود هستند(البته منابع فارسی) ولی فکر نمیکنم نسخه Xe4 فرق چندانی کرده باشه.

خودم در تحقیق هستم و از دوستان هم میخوام که اگه اطلاعات بیشتری در مورد این نسخه دارند در این تاپیک اعلام کنند تا ما هم استفاده لازم رو ببریم.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

MMD

----------


## m2011kh

ببخشید اسپم میدم ولی کسی نبود اطلاعات مختصری از این نسخه جدید (Delphi Xe4) به ما بده؟؟؟

موفق و سربلند باشید

MMD

----------


## Delphi XE2

من يه سوال دارم اين نسخه كه شما گزاشتي فقط دلفي رو داره يا كامله
نسخه كامل RAD Studioچه قسمتايي داره غير دلفي و cpp 
و حجم نسخه كاملش چقدره

----------


## m2011kh

دوست من 100 % نمیان فقط Delphi Xe4 رو بیرون بدن و مسلماً RAD Studio Xe3 کامل هست و به غیر از Delphi کامپایلر C++‎ Builder هم هست.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

MMD

----------


## azarsoft

به نظر من XE4 یکی از نسخه های شاهکاری هست که تا امروز برای دلفی منتشر شده. به شخصه من چند وقتی هست که دارم ازش استفاده می کنم خیلی هیجان زده شدم. تا به امروز تونستم چندتا از نرم افزارهای کوچکی که از قبل نوشته بودم را برای مک کامپایل کنم. و الانم هم دارم بر روی یک نرم افزار ساده برای ios کار میکنم .

اگر بخواهم در یک جمله بگم شاهکار دلفی از ابتدا تا به امروز xe4 هست.

----------


## soft-c

> به نظر من XE4 یکی از نسخه های شاهکاری هست که تا امروز برای دلفی منتشر شده. به شخصه من چند وقتی هست که دارم ازش استفاده می کنم خیلی هیجان زده شدم. تا به امروز تونستم چندتا از نرم افزارهای کوچکی که از قبل نوشته بودم را برای مک کامپایل کنم. و الانم هم دارم بر روی یک نرم افزار ساده برای ios کار میکنم .
> 
> اگر بخواهم در یک جمله بگم شاهکار دلفی از ابتدا تا به امروز xe4 هست.


 برای بحث های دیتابیس چه راهکاری را پیش بینی کرده اند ؟(البته برای استفاده در محیط مک)
از چه ابزارهایی میشه استفاده کرد ؟ sql server , oracle , interbase , ...

----------


## N_D

دوستان سلام.
 من هم مثل بقیه از آمدن نسخه 4 خوشحال شدم و تصمیم گرفتم که با استفاده از این نسخه برنامه های مک بنویسم برای همین هم شروع به نصب کردم. اول اینکه تونستم یه ک.ر.ک خوب براش پیدا کنم ولی مشکل من بعد از این شروع شد. خب من نه کامپیوتر مک دارم و نه Mac Device  مثل تبلت و یا آیپد . واسه همین هم یه VMWARE گیر آوردم و پچ مک رو فعال کردم و با کلی دانلود نسخه LION 10.7.5  رو نصب کردم بعدش باید XCode  و PAServer  و Command Tools  رو نصب میکردم که موفق به نصبشون شدم .  ولی الان مشکلم اینه که هر چه قدر سعی میکنم یه خروجی بگیرم راه براه گیر میده که SDK نصب نیست در حالی که نصب شده هست .. بعد از این همه تلاش برگشتم جای اول .. از دوستان کسی تجربه کامپایل و اجرا تحت FireMonkey رو داره ؟ 
لطفا دوستان اقدام به نصب و راه اندازی بکنن تا تجارب به دیگران هم انتقال داده بشه باز هم تاکید میکنم راه اندازی بدون داشتن محصولات اپل(IPad , IPhone, MacBook)
 با تشکر

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> هر چه قدر سعی میکنم یه خروجی بگیرم راه براه گیر میده که SDK نصب نیست در حالی که نصب شده هست


لطفاً در مورد این مسئله بیشتر توضیح دهید. در MAC ارور میده یا در ویندوز؟ آیا ارتباط شبکه ای مک و ویندوزی که دلفی روی آن نصب است برقرار است؟

----------


## N_D

بله ارتباط براحتی برقرار شد و پیغام  successfull داد و من حتی براحتی از ShareFolder های ویندوز و مک استفاده میکنم. موقعیکه من برنامه را اجرا میکنم محیط Delphi IDE این پیغام رو برمیگردونه. PAServer سمت مک هم اجرا شده و ارتباط برقرار هست.. البته من نمیدونم توی مک باید کار اضافه تری هم انجام داد یا نه؟ سوال من اینه شما خودت این کار رو با VMWare  انجام دادی؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> موقعیکه من برنامه را اجرا میکنم محیط Delphi IDE این پیغام رو برمیگردونه. PAServer سمت مک هم اجرا شده و ارتباط برقرار هست.. البته من نمیدونم توی مک باید کار اضافه تری هم انجام داد یا نه؟


من نمی دونم که در برنامه خود از چه کتابخانه هایی استفاده کرده اید. ولی بسته به کتابخانه هایی که مورد استفاده قرار گرفته باید مواردی را Deploy کنید. (منوی Project و گزینه Deployment). در ضمن متن خطا را دقیقاً بگویید تا راحت تر بتوانیم مشکل را پیگیری کنیم.



> سوال من اینه شما خودت این کار رو با VMWare انجام دادی؟


با vmware نه.
در ضمن اگر مشکلتان را در یک تاپیک جدید مطرح می کردید بهتر بود. متاسفانه موقعی که پست قبلی رو نوشتم متوجه عنوان تاپیک نشدم.

----------


## DelphiProg

سلام دوستان

نسخه RAD Studio XE4 Update 1 رو نصب کردم و همین طور، اکتیوش هم کردم ولی وقتی بر روی مورادی که Use شدن با نگهداشتن دکمه Ctrl کلیک می‌کنم وارد سورسشون نمیشه. در اصل سورس کامپوننت‌ها نصب نشدن در حالی که در ورژن‌های قبلی اینطور نبود.
شما هم این مشکل رو دارید؟ باید از سریال خاصی استفاده کنم تا نصب بشه؟

در ضمن از لینک زیر دانلودش کردم:
http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...4_upd1_win.iso

با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> م ولی وقتی بر روی مورادی که Use شدن با نگهداشتن دکمه Ctrl کلیک می‌کنم وارد سورسشون نمیشه. در اصل سورس کامپوننت‌ها نصب نشدن در حالی که در ورژن‌های قبلی اینطور نبود.


برخی از کتابخانه ها در دلفی به صورت Close Source عرضه میشه که مربوط به کتابخانه IntraWeb هستند ولی اگر این مشکل رو با کتابخانه های دیگر که به صورت پیش فرض در دلفی هستند دارید مشکل خیلی عجیب به نظر میرسه!

----------


## nicolas1390

سلام 
نسخه کامل این ورژن از RAD STUDIO پیدا میشه ؟  مشکلی نداره ؟ کامپوننت های XE2 روی این XE4 نصب میشن ؟ روی ویندوز 8 مشکلی نداره ؟
مرسی

----------


## DelphiProg

ممنون از جوابتون

ولی این مشکل مربوط به همه کتابخانه‌های دلفی میشه. فقط DCUها هستند و فایل Pas اونها موجود نیست!
از دوستانی که نصب کردن، این مشکل رو ندارند؟ و اگه همچین مشکلی رو نداشتید، لطفا سریالی که با اون نصبش کردین رو اینجا بزارید.

با تشکر

----------


## rezamahdizadeh

سرعت اینترنت من پایینه، من چه جوری میتونم RAD Studio XE4 را تهیه کنم؟

----------

